# 2008 Haunters Video Awards winners



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

The votes are in and here are the winners for 2008. The website has been updated and the trophies will be sent out shortly. Thanks to all the people who supported us this year and we look forward to next year’s videos.

Haunters Video Awards Winners


*Best Novice Haunt *- Patrick Prue - DHG Cemetery: Deaths Hallowed Grounds Ontario Canada

*Finalist* – Steve & Lisa Toby - Nightmare on Mitchelle St – Romulus, MI

*Best Party Haunt* – Doug & Debbie Lowe - Lowe Manor: The Tomb of Ellery – Fresno, CA

*Finalist *– Angie - Dead Spider’s Party Canada

*Best Indoor Haunt *– Noah Fentz - Katzper’s Haunt – Maywood, NJ

*Finalist* – The Baird Family - Baird Manor – Draper, UT

*Best Yard Haunt* – Brent Ross - DC Cemetery – Mountain View, CA

*Finalist *– Toby Wrolson - Haunt 31 – Lake in the Hills, IL



Jeff & Chris Davis
www.davisgraveyard.com


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats to all of you for a job well done.


----------

